# Secret santa signup



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Please read ALL the rules carefully before you sign up

# 1 The Chihuahua People site and Admin have no input in this exchange, it is run purely by members, therefore the site and Admin take no responsibility for any aspect of the exchange.

# 2 Sometimes someone does not receive a gift, you must be willing to take this risk when signing up, there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.


#3 You must be an active member & have at least 500 posts (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)

#4 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#5 the deadline for signing up will be September 12th all names will be paired & pm'd out as soon as possible. 

#6 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before December 3rd to assure delivery by Christmas

#7 I am doing different price catagories this time & as always homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name, address, pets name, the price catagory you would like to be in & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)

Price catagories are as followed.... $10.00, $20.00, $30.00, $40.00, $50+


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh man this means Christmas is coming and I better start saving


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh man this means Christmas is coming and I better start saving


haha yup it is comming pretty quick...Im doing the signups a bit early so that everyone has enough time to shop & it gives the members who make handmade gifts plenty of time to get projects finished before time to mail them out so no one has to feel rushed.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll pm you next week need to have a think and a look about xx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> I'll pm you next week need to have a think and a look about xx


ok not a problem you still have plenty of time to think on it....


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ok im in with cosmo, the girls have had their fair share!!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

woo-hoo count me in....... got a PM sent your way


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahhhp! Can't think about xmas yet lol. Need to get out the fall exchange first, then I will think abt it


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

amandagalway said:


> ok im in with cosmo, the girls have had their fair share!!!!


ok Ive added you & Cosmo


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jan896 said:


> woo-hoo count me in....... got a PM sent your way


I got your pm & added you & chico


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

flippedstars said:


> Ahhhp! Can't think about xmas yet lol. Need to get out the fall exchange first, then I will think abt it


haha xmas is right around the corner...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have three that are in  
What price range are people going with?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I have three that are in
> What price range are people going with?



well so far I have 1 person in with $50+ & my other person hasnt said yet..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in! Can't wait.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> well so far I have 1 person in with $50+ & my other person hasnt said yet..


I'm in the over 50 category, chronologically and for the Christmas Exchange!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tbh I think the over $50 is best for us across the pond have u seen the price if stuff lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bahhhhh humbug Christmas. I guess we'll add Oakley in the $50+ category...gonna spend that anyway so might as well be in that category!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm in for $50 plus as well. I'm just doing one pup. Willow doesn't need anything, so I'll use Fern, and if it's clothing Ivy can wear it as well. She is 3 lbs, and can wear an xs if it's on the small side. I'll get updated measurements soon.

Lori


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive added everyone just need evryones address..


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

brandi ment to say $50+


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

amandagalway said:


> brandi ment to say $50+


ok...Ive got it added....


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Sent you a PM with my details and this time I have Red and Jake.. 

Cheers


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Deme said:


> Sent you a PM with my details and this time I have Red and Jake..
> 
> Cheers


ive added you & pm'd you back


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I am in with the over 50.00 catagory!
I am going to go in with two dogs tho, is this ok?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Sad. Hoping my posts add up to 500 by the sign up deadline.  I want to join too. I somehow have to come up with a little less than 100 posts. haha


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

You'll make 500 by Christmas no problem...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

We are in!!!! Can i sign up 2 dogs? Quark and Lola?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

tricializ said:


> Sad. Hoping my posts add up to 500 by the sign up deadline.  I want to join too. I somehow have to come up with a little less than 100 posts. haha


Oh yeah, you could make it for sure


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

I will never hit the post limit but will be able to do it next year!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know if this was mentioned before and I missed it but if we pick the $50+ category do we get paired int he same category same with $20 get paired with $20 etc?


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Biscuit said:


> I will never hit the post limit but will be able to do it next year!!


just keep posting inthe general section, like word assoc, count to a million


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned before and I missed it but if we pick the $50+ category do we get paired int he same category same with $20 get paired with $20 etc?


yes that's correct


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned before and I missed it but if we pick the $50+ category do we get paired int he same category same with $20 get paired with $20 etc?


yes you get paired up with someone in the price range that you have signed up for...I also pair by where you can ship too so no one has to ship internationally unless they are willing to.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro, Max and me are wanting to be in Secret Santa again this year! These are fun! Will send a PM of info!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Please enter My 2 little angels, Minnie and Tootsie in the secret santa exchange :angel1: :angel1:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ive added everyone...

just a reminder you guys need to pm me your addresses..


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Count me in with Daisy


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LDMomma said:


> Count me in with Daisy


ive added you & daisy


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, Quigley is in. I will PM you the details.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Can everyone who has or is signing up please fill out the wishlist...


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i want in. not sure of the price range just yet have to wait to see how much i get for my diaper wreath and diaper duck. want to see?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay I guess we are in for 2 dogs now...I was going to enter Laurel for Valentines day, but he really wants her in for X-mas, so ...lets add Laurel in for xmas, same category I entered Ms Oakley in  let me know if I need to PM any further info.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Add in Joy, I'll PM ya the info, I cant afford 2 dogs atm.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mommy was bein meanie poo on this exchange my fellow chi pawple! she say she no wants to spend monies but i told her if she no gets me a secret buddy this christmas i will fart in her face when she sleeps :bootyshake: so she say ok. she say she wants to spend in the 50 + range

love, dexter :reindeer:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> mommy was bein meanie poo on this exchange my fellow chi pawple! she say she no wants to spend monies but i told her if she no gets me a secret buddy this christmas i will fart in her face when she sleeps :bootyshake: so she say ok. she say she wants to spend in the 50 + range
> 
> love, dexter :reindeer:


lol Dexter you naughty boy you sure know how to light a fine under (or on) your mommy lol 
Ive entered you in the 50 range..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

flippedstars said:


> Okay I guess we are in for 2 dogs now...I was going to enter Laurel for Valentines day, but he really wants her in for X-mas, so ...lets add Laurel in for xmas, same category I entered Ms Oakley in  let me know if I need to PM any further info.


Ive added Laurel...all I need you to do is post a wishlist..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

dmccaughan said:


> Add in Joy, I'll PM ya the info, I cant afford 2 dogs atm.


Ive added you.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i will enter Keona  $50 range ,Hopefully i can be in this one


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sugarbaby said:


> i will enter Keona  $50 range ,Hopefully i can be in this one


I just need you to pm me your address...Ive got a few willing to ship anywhere this round so it shouldnt be a problem..


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> I just need you to pm me your address...Ive got a few willing to ship anywhere this round so it shouldnt be a problem..


whoohoo  glad i can join this time round 

just a question , should i not buy any sort of treats or food products with me probably having to post overseas ?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

count me in with both girl...ship anywhere - top price x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> count me in with both girl...ship anywhere - top price x


Ive added you..just need your address..


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

If my posts hit 500 by the 3rd, can I sign up? I would like to do 2 in the $50 range.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I would love to sign Mia up. Just one question... when choosing a price category, does the amounts refer to the min. amount to spend right. For the $10 category, you need to spend between $10 - 19.99, for the $20 category, $20 - 29.99 and so on.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

miasowner said:


> I would love to sign Mia up. Just one question... when choosing a price category, does the amounts refer to the min. amount to spend right. For the $10 category, you need to spend between $10 - 19.99, for the $20 category, $20 - 29.99 and so on.


If you sign up with the $10 range then you spend $10 if you sign up for the $20 then you spend $20 & so on...you will also be paired with someone who is also willing to spend the same amount. does that make sense?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sugarbaby said:


> whoohoo  glad i can join this time round
> 
> just a question , should i not buy any sort of treats or food products with me probably having to post overseas ?


Im not really sure...I want to say thta we had a member from Australia last year join & customs wouldnt allow her to send food/treat items but Im not positive about this..I guess to be safe you might want to stick to non food related items..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

tricializ said:


> If my posts hit 500 by the 3rd, can I sign up? I would like to do 2 in the $50 range.


not a problem..


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> If you sign up with the $10 range then you spend $10 if you sign up for the $20 then you spend $20 & so on...you will also be paired with someone who is also willing to spend the same amount. does that make sense?


Ok, thank you. Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

miasowner said:


> Ok, thank you. Just wanted to be sure.


not a problem..


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok, I'm in. I will PM you my info.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ive added you..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

still waiting for a few addresses...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'm excited to see who my girls receive. Oh the joy of waiting impatiently and then I end up procrastinating and spend the last month going nuts on eBay and pet shops trying to buy everything at once :love2: :dance:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i have already started lol , just made sure anything i bought today was unisex


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can I enter daisy and lotus please $50 plus on both as we get nothing for money here will pm u x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up again.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

minnie and tootsie will be getting their new sister soon, when i get back from the cape in october, so can i also enter Peyton in the 50 plus category, she is a yorkie


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

elaina said:


> minnie and tootsie will be getting their new sister soon, when i get back from the cape in october, so can i also enter Peyton in the 50 plus category, she is a yorkie


yup not a problem I will add her..


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY! sign me up! i wanted to wait any exchanges out until xmas and by george i almost missed this!
this time i just want one gift.
so lets make it a 50$ one


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> YAY! sign me up! i wanted to wait any exchanges out until xmas and by george i almost missed this!
> this time i just want one gift.
> so lets make it a 50$ one


Ive added you just need your address who you are entering & where you can ship to..


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Will we be getting our matches soon Appleblossom?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

KittyD said:


> Will we be getting our matches soon Appleblossom?


signups are open till the 12th so you will proboly be getting them shortly after that..I usually try to pair up here & thre so who knows you might get lucky & get your matches sooner lol you never know...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

address sent x


----------

